# Sunshine Coast Brewery - Ginger Kegs



## Airgead (13/7/05)

Hi Folks

I saw this ginger beer on the australian beer club website last night - Ginger Kegs. My wife loves ginger beer and at $49/case it not too badly priiced. I was thinking of getting a case for her if its any good.

Has anyone heard of it/tried it?

Thanks

Cheers
Dave


----------



## barfridge (13/7/05)

Cant help you with that one, but I can recommend the bluetongue ginger beer.


----------



## TidalPete (13/7/05)

Airgead said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I saw this ginger beer on the australian beer club website last night - Ginger Kegs. My wife loves ginger beer and at $49/case it not too badly priiced. I was thinking of getting a case for her if its any good.
> 
> ...



Yes, they had it on tap when I was there last a couple of years ago. It's great  but unfortunately the price (to me anyway) is not.


----------



## Airgead (14/7/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Yes, they had it on tap when I was there last a couple of years ago. It's great  but unfortunately the price (to me anyway) is not.
> [post="67066"][/post]​



Cool. I might pick up a case for her. $50 a case is dear but only a little dearer than the Coopers I buy when I run out of homebrew.

I'll post a review when it turns up.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SpaceMonkey (11/8/05)

barfridge said:


> Cant help you with that one, but I can recommend the bluetongue ginger beer.
> [post="67065"][/post]​


I'll second that one, a nice drop although it's definitely more a beer than a softdrink (which is why I like it and my missus doesn't).
Re the Ginger Kegs ginger beer: if it's the same stuff that I tried at the Australian Beer Club stand at the Good Food and Wine show in Sydney a couple of months back it was excellent, a bit sweeter than the Bluetongue stuff but very tasty. Probably more to the missus's taste than the Bluetongue if she's anything like my partner.


----------



## Airgead (3/1/06)

Well folks I finally pulled my finger out and got my wife a case of this for xmas. I also got a case of Port Dock Ginja which is another alcoholic ginger beer.

She has graciously allowed me a few sips so I can post a review here.

The ginger kegs is good stuff. Its only 3% so you can drink a few and not get too hammered. It drinks like a really good naturally brewed ginger beer (like a bundaberg) only with alcohol. Slightly cloudy. Soft drink style of carbonation - no head and plenty of fizz. Plenty of ginger flavour. No malt flavour (though malt is listed in the ingredients) and no hops at all. Great on a hot summers day. The guy at the brewery suggested we try it with a dash of lime. The ginger and lime is really refreshing and a perfect summer drink.

The port dock is a much pricier brew (bout $70 a case but I got it cheap due to a shipping stuff up). Its more of a beer than the ginger kegs. Clear and holds a slight head. It is ever so slightly malty and it does have a very slight touch of hop bitterness. Again olny 3%. Oodles of ginger flavour. Another good drink on a summers day.

Of the two I prefer the Ginger Kegs as to me it is more like a 'proper' ginger beer while the Port Dock is a beer with ginger but not enough of a beer for my taste. A bit of extra hop and malt to make it more like a beer and I think it would be great. Oddly enough my wife prefers the port dock but will happily drink both. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Screwtop (3/1/06)

Airgead said:


> Well folks I finally pulled my finger out and got my wife a case of this for xmas. I also got a case of Port Dock Ginja which is another alcoholic ginger beer.
> 
> She has graciously allowed me a few sips so I can post a review here.
> 
> ...




Sneak some Ginger Kegs and try it with rum, a la Bundy Dark and Stormy. would love to see the review.


----------

